# Volvik vista iv golf ball



## Tab373 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've tried most premium balls but read good reports about this ball so thought I would give it a go.These are one of the best balls I've ever played.  I've found these to be as good if not better than ProV1's. I believe they have less spin off the driver than the ProV1's and I'm gaining approx 5/10 yards the irons seem to go slightly further also. The spin around the green seems to be good. The ball is a little firmer and you notice it on chips around the green and putting but I can live with that. They also come in lots of different colours which is one reason I'm trying these as if titleist produced a yellow pro v I would use that. Overall a good ball is slightly strange when I look down on a ball with a odd name.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ive fould volvik balls in the past that have been the distance restrictive version. Thy went 25% less distance.

i used to keep in in the bag an offer to lend it to mates when we played for money


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 15, 2013)

No restriction on these at all but lost my 1st ball yesterday but got 11 left and they wear well also


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 15, 2013)

Where did you get these?

Was about to order some yellow srixon to the winter but might give these a bash for a change.....


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 15, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Where did you get these?

Was about to order some yellow srixon to the winter but might give these a bash for a change.....
		
Click to expand...

Got them off eBay. Took about 10 days to get them from the US. If you look up the name the reviews are pretty good and it's a good ball in IMO.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 15, 2013)

Tab373 said:



			Got them off eBay. Took about 10 days to get them from the US. If you look up the name the reviews are pretty good and it's a good ball in IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, have seen the US sourced ones was wondering if you got em in the uk somewhere.

Been reading the reviews on the US websites and sound pretty good, might get a box to try over the winter.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 15, 2013)

How much did you pay including shipping?


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 15, 2013)

I can't remember but paid Â£22 for ball plus postage I think it came to about Â£36 in total which is quiet expensive for a ball I've never used before  but a dozen balls will last me a good 6 months normally in comps as I rarely lose one around my home course.


----------

